# New Man of Steel Trailer



## wrettcaughn (Dec 11, 2012)

June 14th is still so far away...


----------



## Engert (Dec 11, 2012)

This will be fucking awesome.


----------



## AlanJohn (Dec 11, 2012)

DAT MAYBE
DEM VISUALS
DAT ZACK SNYDER 
DAT FROM THE PRODUCER OF THE DARK KNIGHT CHRISTOPHER NOLAN 
HNNG THIS GONNA BE SO GOOD


----------



## Veho (Dec 11, 2012)

I'm going to say "maybe." I liked the first trailer better


----------



## wrettcaughn (Dec 11, 2012)

General Zod looks straight out of Gears of War...


----------



## pubert09 (Dec 11, 2012)

Still can't tell exactly what's going on. This one gives a better idea than the first trailer, though.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Dec 11, 2012)

For some reason this didn't excite me.


----------



## gokujr1000 (Dec 12, 2012)

I thought this made the movie seem like it was going to be bad. Maybe I'm the only one :/


----------



## BORTZ (Dec 17, 2012)

I cant see this going well.


----------



## ilman (Dec 17, 2012)

I actually think that the film'll be pretty good, but there's one thing I hope for - that the video game based off this film isn't an abomination like...that...monstrocity.


----------



## Icealote (Dec 19, 2012)

Is it true he won't have his signature red undies on and its a full blue suit?


----------



## raulpica (Dec 19, 2012)

Is this the third Superman movie reboot in 10 years or something?


----------



## Veho (Dec 19, 2012)

What I want to know it will this version tie into the upcoming Justice League film, or will there be yet another version before then?


----------



## Icealote (Dec 19, 2012)

Well it looks much better than the Brandon Routh version.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 19, 2012)

raulpica said:


> Is this the third Superman movie reboot in 10 years or something?


 
Not sure if you can call the last movie a "reboot" as much as a "boot to the face".

In all honesty it does seem pretty hard to make Superman a more modern, realistic, grittier superhero. I mean the guy was a shitload of deus ex machina wrapped in red underwear.

He does look pretty boss in Injustice though.


----------



## VMM (Jan 5, 2013)

This movie looks awesome.
I was gonna say it looked much better than the last one, Superman Returns,
but it's hard been worse than that movie, that was an utter shit.


----------



## T-hug (Jun 19, 2013)

I just got back from seeing this tonight and it was amazing. Best film I've seen in years and probably the best effects I've ever seen in a movie.
The new 300 is looking great too.


----------



## narutofan777 (Jun 19, 2013)

i accurately predicted the movie wouldn't do good with movie critics months ago. damn im good.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Jun 19, 2013)

Yeah, this was way better than it was critically received.  My wife liked it and that's saying a lot for a comic book movie...


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Jun 19, 2013)

narutofan777 said:


> i accurately predicted the movie wouldn't do good with movie critics months ago. damn im good.


 

Want a cookie?


----------



## Gahars (Jun 20, 2013)

tfw I'll never follow Superman into the sun and accomplish wonders


----------

